# Holy **** a wheel on a car I was driving fell off....



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

It was a fleet vehicle from work and it had just come back from being serviced. I noticed something was wrong and was already pulling over when it happen so nothing too serious occurred since I was going pretty slow when the actual falling off took place. 

You know that thing in the movies where a wheel comes off and keeps on going? Its totally true....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you got off with just a scare! Good driving.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad it didn't hit an oncoming vehicle either. A co-worker was going full speed when that happened. He didn't service the vehicle but owned it, so he was still liable.

Yikes!!!


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I was lucky that I was just leaving Mackenzie and within cell service. If it had happen 30min later I woulda been in the middle of nowhere with no cell coverage.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

North Caribou Offroad Adventurers Society • View topic - Sunday - Aug. 22

Check this link out NewGuy. Happened to a guy in our 4x4 club here in PG. Go halfway down the 2nd page, to "MasterYoda" where he's posted a series of pictures. He's a good storyteller, take a read


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL. Mine was the front driver side tire and luckily for me I was already slowing down. I probably would've ended up in a deep snow filled ditch otherwise. Also the studs on my tire stayed on the the disc and since I wasn't going the fast the damage remained manageable. All the nuts went missing though.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

hope ur wheel didn't hit anyone like this one.

YouTube - Guy's Hit By Rolling Wheel


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Well this was outside Mackenzie which is pretty rural. Not much around there except stubby dead trees and snow atm. My tire just went into the ditch.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

what kind of work do you do that you had to be in mackenzie?


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

katienaha said:


> what kind of work do you do that you had to be in mackenzie?


Health Inspector


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

So what happens with liability? What did the shop have to say about this? Glad you're ok.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> So what happens with liability? What did the shop have to say about this? Glad you're ok.


I have no idea. I will figure all that out at the office tomorrow.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Keep us posted. I really hope something is done and the shop doesn't get away with this.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Where did you service your car? Same happened to my coworker after canadian tire had her car in the shop. I'm glad you're ok


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I always check my lug nuts with a torque wrench when work's been done that requires taking the wheels off. I don't know how many times I've found that the wheels were over/undertorqued.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Its also on any service invoice to retorque after 100kms


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, they do that to CYA. But if you're driving on a gravel road and your lug nuts have been torqued to 30 ft lbs, they aren't going to stay on for 100 km.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I had that happen to me! I had just passed through Merritt on my way to Edmonton in my grandfathers old Datsun 610, singing away to myself (no radio) when I noticed a wheel pass me. Unfortunately it was my wheel. I ground to a halt on the side of the highway and watched the wheel go for at least a kilometer before it hit a fence and stop.

Seems the brake drum also decided to come off as well (never found it) as the wheel. I ended up walking down the highway rolling the wheel back as people honked and waved (thanks). Anyways the garage in Merritt was amazing and helped me out in a big way. I even got to eat at one the mechanics homes while they fixed my car through the evening.

Another time I was working at a gas station in New West that had a brake and muffler place across the street. I was bored as I watched a volkswagen van roll out of the shop and onto Brunette Ave to have all 4 wheels roll off in the intersection. Seems that they forgot to put the nuts on the wheels and allowed the customer to drive away. That was funny.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

katienaha said:


> Its also on any service invoice to retorque after 100kms


Unfortunately the majority don't do this. I always re torque after 100kms when I swap my wheels


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow that's scary. 

Back in my high school years I was riding in a friend's VW when we heard a strange rattling on the left side of the car. We found out the sound was coming from the wheel. We took the hubcap off and found two of the lug nuts were rattling inside the hubcap while another nut seemed to have worked itself almost off leaving two remaining nuts to keep the wheel in place.


----------

